# Timers



## polykan (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried some searching and came up empty handed. Basically I'm trying to come up with a solution for timing my lighting and pumps, without having 50 timers plugged into the wall. I can't seem to find anything that allows me to have multiple things plugged in and on different timers.

Here's my envisioned setup, just to make things clearer:

*Heater*: Always ON
*CFL Lights*: Very bright (white) lights which I want on for 4-6 hours in the day for plant growth
*LED Lights*: Strip of blue LEDs that really gives a nice effect, but I only want to run it later at night after the CFLs shut off, this will both simulate a dusk period and since that is when I'm usually at my computer (which the aquarium is beside) it's much nicer on the eyes.
*Air Pump*: This controls both the bubble wall and the filter, I wouldn't mind setting it up so there's two pumps, one for the filter which is always on and one for the bubble wall which turns off at night (to save power).

I also would like to do the same thing on my frog tank, except it doesn't have an air pump. Instead it has an ultrasonic fogger which I would like to run in intervals, so that's where things get tricky. Rather than have it on at certain time periods I just want it to come on ever 10 min for 5 minutes or something like that.

I've dug around Canadian Tire, Walmart and a few other places but all I can find are timers that control one device and have one program (analogue) or several for the digitial, no interval timers.

Anyone know where I can get something like this? I was considering hitting a hydroponics store as it sounds like something they'd use in that industry. Other than that I've considered building something myself, I do have an Arduino kit that I play around with, but it's more for controlling DC motors/lights/sensors rather than AC.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.walmart.ca/details?assetId=48836&fromSearch=true

I believe this or something like this will work. It has 4 outlets that can be controlled and 4 that are always on.


----------



## polykan (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks! Does it show a price for you? I tried all the stores in my area and it's listed as not carried by them, and wont show me a price.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Those timers were on sale at Home Depot for $9.99 and I think the regular price is $14.99. One GTAA members got some at Home Depot for $5 few months back.


----------



## polykan (Jul 26, 2010)

I will check home depot tomorrow.. thank you


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

timers are so cheap in dollar store its like 2buck somthing.


----------



## polykan (Jul 26, 2010)

Not the kind of timers I'm looking for


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

24.99 @ canadian tire


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at this: 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...er-controlled-power-centre-W0QQAdIdZ223555302


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Look at this:
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...er-controlled-power-centre-W0QQAdIdZ223555302


I think Walmart sell similar product for $14.99


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I think Walmart sell similar product for $14.99


That's why that guy has been selling the timer for months


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*IKEA timers*

I have timers from IKEA. They have only one outlet, but they can be adjusted to quite a complex schedule. Each half an hour can be defined.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80134449
Two timers for $7. It's not bad


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

polykan said:


> I tried some searching and came up empty handed. Basically I'm trying to come up with a solution for timing my lighting and pumps, without having 50 timers plugged into the wall. I can't seem to find anything that allows me to have multiple things plugged in and on different timers.
> 
> Here's my envisioned setup, just to make things clearer:
> 
> ...


What you're looking for is 4 individually controlled timers. You could use 4 separate timers to do this, but there aren't many products that would let you handle 4 individual timer controls with a single product.

If you use 4 timers, you'll need a power bar, and likely some extenders or something to allow all 4 timers be plugged in. Cheap timers are cheap, and they are really cheap!!! Meaning they are not reliable.. I've own 10+ timers and about 5 of them broke down in less than a year..

If you want clean simple solution, you should also consider something like this

http://www.digitalaquatics.com/saltwater/RKL

It's mainly designed for saltwater setup, but this entry level package has nothing that is saltwater exclusive. You get 4 digitally controller independent timers, but you'll be wasting temperature control, but can still be used as digial thermometer.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

there's a timer in walmart 17.99 that a power bar. it's digital and has 8 outlets and 4 of them are controlable. that's what you need.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

But they aren't *individually* controllable, are they? The pics shown have been for the same unit I have. It has 4 reg and 4 timed outlets, but all 4 timed ones are on the same timer...
I'm the lucky one who got the $5 deal at Home Depot so I have these on all my tanks 



coldmantis said:


> there's a timer in walmart 17.99 that a power bar. it's digital and has 8 outlets and 4 of them are controlable. that's what you need.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> timers are so cheap in dollar store its like 2buck somthing.


The simple dial-type timers? What dollar store is that? I need one.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

50seven said:


> The simple dial-type timers? What dollar store is that? I need one.


Its in dollarama. Find the store near you


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

50seven said:


> The simple dial-type timers? What dollar store is that? I need one.


I got several from Dollarama in Dufferin Mall. 
But, honestly, you'd better to get IKEA timers. They will be $3.5 each


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I got several from Dollarama in Dufferin Mall.
> But, honestly, you'd better to get IKEA timers. They will be $3.5 each


I have to agree. dollarstore timers are really cheap I bought 2 a few days ago and both of them don't work properly. Better just to spend the extra and get a digital one, very acura and works. like this one I bought yesturday it has 8 settings.

http://walmart.ca/details?assetId=48962&fromSearch=true

but it's not perfect either because the plug is a 2 pin flat and my adapters because I will be plugging 4 lights in it is 3 pins so I had to ask my dad who had a 2 pin to 3 pin lying around then I would plug another extension cord in there for it to work for my needs.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

one more note those cheap dollarstore and other cheap ones that are analog and not digital make noise. becuase it uses gears to count down the time. just a though.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

carmenh said:


> But they aren't *individually* controllable, are they? The pics shown have been for the same unit I have. It has 4 reg and 4 timed outlets, but all 4 timed ones are on the same timer...
> I'm the lucky one who got the $5 deal at Home Depot so I have these on all my tanks


I believe they are individually controllable. I work there lol. on the back of the package it doesn't specifically say individually but it says 4 controllable settings.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks. I'll look at Ikea. Their stuff is usually cheap but not complete garbage like the dollar store often is.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to check if they are going on sale at my work. I've just noticed them recently and there are 4 individually digital controlled outlets, and then 4 that use the power switch.


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

so is there a powerbar that for sure has 2-4 individually controlled timers?

and if so what store would i find it in?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have bought timers at Zellers for $6.99 that work well for me.


----------

